# SolenTTeers Sunday Lunch 10th February



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A table has been booked for Sunday 10th February at the Lone Barn, Bursledon for 1pm

The Fox & Hounds Lone Barn
Hungerford
Bursledon
Southampton
Hampshire
SO31 8DE

This pub can be a little difficult to find so I would suggest you either print out the map or use SatNav

_ Thanks to Bill for arranging _


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Who picked the Lone Barn (Bill you swine :wink: ) - a sod to find if ever there was one.

Not for me mind you - spent sooooo much time at Rob Willshers just up the road from there

Will do my best to make this one Richard


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Please add me to the list


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Unfortunately we cannot make this.
Have a great time 8)


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Mr & Miz BuTTons will be there !


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will try and make this hopefully NOT in the TT


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Names:*
Richard & Julie
Bill & Lorraine
TTony
Guy & Michelle (TBC)
Mr & Miz BuTTons
Rob & Jeanette (TBC)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Richard please put my name down for this event

Vic


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn, we are away then, enjoy - its a GREAT barn, one of our favourite local haunts we were trying to keep it quiet! :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Damn, we are away then, enjoy - its a GREAT barn, one of our favourite local haunts we were trying to keep it quiet! :lol:


We have to find the place first :lol: It is about 18 years since we were last there and finding the place was pure luck. I found the Jolly Sailor 4 times on one occasion before finding the Lone Barn :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, I've got to back out of this due to another commitment - hope to see you all at the next gathering.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bump


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will hopefully be there in the Phantom :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm still unsure of what I'm doing this Sunday, I will try and get down however, it might not be in the "IBIS", it might be the "SUPERPOO".

[smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Not sure yet but hope to be able to get there. Will confirm asap.


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Not sure yet but hope to be able to get there. Will confirm asap.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Names:
Richard & Julie
Bill & Lorraine
Mr & Miz BuTTons
Rob & Jeanette 
Vic
Malcolm & Sue (TBC)
Dean (TBC)

A note for those coming from the East (Portsmouth side). Use the M27 Junction 8 (if you come off at J9 and use the A27 there are major road works causing long delays just after the Hamble Bridge).

*Also M27 Roadworks J12 to J11 - Specs Speed Cameras are in use*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This Sunday


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Gizmo750 said:


> Who picked the Lone Barn (Bill you swine :wink: ) - a sod to find if ever there was one.


Great venue for this time of year.

I'd be tempted to sit at Bursledon and count how many times the same TTs go past. :twisted: 

Not sure I'll be able to make my debut mind you.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mack The Knife said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Who picked the Lone Barn (Bill you swine :wink: ) - a sod to find if ever there was one.
> ...


Go on - dont be shy...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am still on for this event, hope to be in the TT otherwise you have to welcome the BMW


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Vic - bring which ever car you want, the idea is friends old and new with having a meal, with a common denominator of an interest in decent cars.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Rich,

Hope it's not to late to join the fun!! 

Kerry - if we get lost, can we follow you..?? :wink:

See you tomorow.

phodge & Mr phodge


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> Hope it's not to late to join the fun!!
> 
> ...


Penny you are more than welcome to join us. See you tomorow


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

If the weather is as cracking as today, and the forcast is, it will be great day!
Gutted we can't make it


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Just dropping in to give a bump and confirm I'll be there, possibly in an old porka :?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

It's the TT

Roof down

See you later

Vic


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great day, lovely food, good company. Sorry you couldn't make it Rich - how was the boat..?? :wink:

Good to see some old friends and meet some new ones.

Thanks to Vic for the run up and down the M3.

See you all again soon.


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks Bill for arranging the meet. Good [smiley=chef.gif] good [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Can we have the [smiley=bulb2.gif] on next time????


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Bill ! Good food and nice to see old pals again. Get better soon Richard !


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

A really good day out

Thanks to all and Bill for picking the venue

Vic


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As said before thanks bill very nice pub indeed, richard not too choppy out in the solent was it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> ...richard not too choppy out in the solent was it :lol: :lol: :lol:


Solent was the last place I could have been yesterday. I so wanted to attend but J told me it wasnt fair to share my germs (and lungs) with you lot! [smiley=skull.gif]


----------

